# XD vs M&P



## sab2alpha (Jun 4, 2007)

This question I'm sure has been posted in the past, but I'm looking at purchasing a 9mm in either the XD or the M&P.
I currently have 2 Walther P99 AS,s and very happy with them. Just looking for a new something.

any input would be great. :smt1099

Thanks 
2alpha


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, I love my XD. It's always gone BANG when I wanted it to!


----------



## Nickster (Dec 11, 2006)

I have both the M&P and XD. The M&P is a 40 and the XD is a 45 compact. Both are great shooters and I have never had issues with either one. To me the fit and finish of the M&P seams to be slightly better. If I had to choose one I would probably go with the M&P. Either way I think you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had the XD now have the M&P. After 1000+ rounds each I definitely prefer the M&P. It fits /feels better so I shoot better with it.:smt1099


----------



## sab2alpha (Jun 4, 2007)

*thanks for the imput!*

Hey folks,
Thanks for the imput!

sab2alpha:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Are these for range use or competition? I use a XD9 5" for competition and have noticed a couple M&P's lately. The M&P owners like them, but some are wanting the 5" version that is suppose to be available for public sale in July. Realistically, both are sound quality firearm manufacturers.


----------



## sab2alpha (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I I ended up with a 5" compact 45 XD.

Bought some cheap rounds, 15yards, 10rounds, 1 big hole.

I'm happy and once again thanks for the input.

As for the competition shoots I use a couple Walther P99s in 9mm.

sab2alpha:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

sab2alpha said:


> As for the competition shoots I use a couple Walther P99s in 9mm.
> sab2alpha:smt1099


Do you find the P99 trigger good enough for speed shooting? My P99 is very accurate, but the trigger 'sucks' regarding any consideration for use in USPSA. And I have not found anyone who does a trigger job on the Walther.


----------



## sab2alpha (Jun 4, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Do you find the P99 trigger good enough for speed shooting? My P99 is very accurate, but the trigger 'sucks' regarding any consideration for use in USPSA. And I have not found anyone who does a trigger job on the Walther.


Yes I really like it for the match shoots. I actually have 3 P99 AS's.
I was running a 1911 and just for the heck of it I ran the P99 one match and have not went back to the 1911 since.

Now the 1st DA shot that you must take really is a nightmare but after that it is faster than anything else I have ever owned. 
I actually have one that seems to have a faster trigger than the others, if that makes any sense. Sometimes I double tap before I mean to double tap.

I'm very happy with the P99 AS and wish they were more readily available and a hair cheaper in price. The mags etc are hard to mfind and when you find them they are so high you wish you didn't.

I would like to pick a compact but I may try out an XD compact instead.

sab2alpha


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice to hear your P99 is doing well in competition. I compared my Sig to the P99 before I started to buy equipment for USPSA. Like I stated, the Walther trigger was bad and the Sig wasn't too bad after the first DA. Then I tried a SA XD9. The trigger was fine, but decided to have a trigger job done. The others don't even come close to the XD. I think SA is geared for both the range and competition, but Walther has no thoughts towards manufacturing a weapon that can be upgraded for speed shooting. Regarding the new M&P, I think it will become popular, maybe only because it's new.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

After living the life of a Sigarms Fanboy for 20 years I broke down and bought an XD 5" .40 S&W last Friday night. I still love my Sigs, but I wanted something different and ore of a fun gun, MAYBE to compete with. I shoot USPSA/IPSC and enjoy using my Sig P226ST.

I did get a chance to shoot the M&P on Saturday after the match and it was pretty sweet. Very slim in the grip.

The first thing I'll do with my XD when I pick it up is to get the trigger work done. I'm not a fan of the stock trigger on the XD I bought.

I was stuck between XD and P99 as well, I pretty much just walked in and said, which is cheaper and ended up with the XD.


----------



## sab2alpha (Jun 4, 2007)

Well now lets get some things straight. I do a lot of shooting and really love shooting in the USPSA and even High Power Matches, but I didn't say anything about be worth a hoot when it comes to winning a match.

As`for the DA`on the P99 it is about a mile long, but after that first shot and in SA it really sets fast for me anyway.

I just picked up an XD SubCompact in 40s&w and I couldn't be happier. I just started to carry it and love it. Fantastic accuracy with factory loads and my reloads.

ab2alpha:smt1099


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

My 1st handgun was the XD40 Service. Ive never had a single problem with it.

As I purchased my XD40 in June 2006, the M&P was out, but not really to a degree that I got to handle one before my purchase of my XD40. However, after handling a S&W M&P; and liking it, Im still glad I got the XD40 Service. 

All that being said, I am very impressed with the S&W M&P COMPACT model.

I was disapointed with the XD45 Compact as its only a Service model with a shorter Grip.


I really didnt care for the XDSC models as much as the M&P Compact models, so I do believe, my next handgun purchase could very well be a S&W M&P COMPACT Model.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I have no experience with the M&P so can't comment on it. I do however like my XD .45 ACP Tactical quite a bit however. It's been 100% reliable with whatever I put through the tube, fits my hands well and is quite accurate with what I perceive as negligible recoil. :smt023


----------

